# Animal Crossing Movie



## Topi (Jan 16, 2009)

Some days ago I finally decided to see the AC Movie... It was really cute and simple, it really resembles the Animal Crossing Games. I really liked the fact that they showed so many special characters in the film, KK Slider, Pacal, Gulliver, Wendell, etc.
I know they released this film long ago, and that probably, allready seen the movie, and talked about it on another discussions, but i'll like to know your opinion about the movie.
So, did you like it?, did you not?, any opinions?
 ^_^


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 16, 2009)

it was good
that ninja kid is funny


----------



## Ricano (Jan 16, 2009)

lol i liked it

the only thing dat bugged me was Ai's voice...too high! xD


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

I <3 it. It was simple and cute. I liked the one ninja kid and alligator. They were funny. ;]


----------



## Resonate (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww man!  I wanna see this Animal Crossing Movie!  Never knew they made one...


----------



## Ricano (Jan 16, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Aww man!  I wanna see this Animal Crossing Movie!  Never knew they made one...


look it up on youtube. they have the whole movie in parts of course


----------



## Resonate (Jan 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allright thanks for the info! I'm gonna look it up now. :gyroiddance:


----------



## Topi (Jan 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lol i liked it
> 
> the only thing dat bugged me was Ai's voice...too high! xD


Yeah!! XDDD
It was like: HELLO ANIMAL VILLAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
X___X
Even tho, she was adorable! XDD


----------



## Ricano (Jan 16, 2009)

lol yeaa felt sorry for her when margie moved...or wuz it sally?  >.>


----------



## Topi (Jan 16, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> I <3 it. It was simple and cute. I liked the one ninja kid and alligator. They were funny. ;]


Yes! Their dances were so cute! >w<


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lol yeaa felt sorry for her when margie moved...or wuz it sally?  >.>


i think it was sally


----------



## Topi (Jan 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lol yeaa felt sorry for her when margie moved...or wuz it sally?  >.>


Sally 
Yeah, it was sad, but that allways happened to me in AC WW, everytime I didnt play for some days, I discovered that one of my fav neighbors moved D:
 :'(


----------



## SockHead (Jan 16, 2009)

Sally in the movie, Margie in the game. Wierd that they changed her name.


----------



## StbAn (Jan 17, 2009)

MMM... I like how they focus on all the Animal Crossing core but they made like for children


----------



## Ricano (Jan 17, 2009)

man... had all the music too.


----------



## Zachary (Jan 17, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Sally in the movie, Margie in the game. Weird that they changed her name.


Her Japanese name translated maybe?


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 17, 2009)

I watched it and really liked it, just one problem.

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>I DONT SPEAK JAPANESE!!!! </big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

<big><big>Although there was english subtitles   </big></big>


----------



## Sega-fortress (Jan 17, 2009)

I liked how everything in the movie was pretty much identical to the series

Especially Resetti.
Meesta Reesetu.


----------



## alexandra12345 (Jan 17, 2009)

i saw it on youtube with english subtitles


----------



## SockHead (Jan 17, 2009)

I do reccomend this movie to any AC Player. To others, I dunno.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 17, 2009)

topi have to say that i LOVED IT  yu is my fav


----------



## Topi (Jan 17, 2009)

Yaay! Im so glad you liked it! DDDDDDD
My fav part was when Bouquet and the cocodrile try to catch Yu when he is falling from the giant dinosaur fossil! XDD


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 17, 2009)

is the movie on the internet?? or what?


----------



## Mickey (Jan 17, 2009)

lilshortay said:
			
		

> is the movie on the internet?? or what?


Yes, it's on YouTube, here is the first part (Japanese with English SubTitles)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXN7mQE_d6c&feature=related

I'm watching it right now ^.^

I like it so far. Everyone is pretty much according to themselves. I learned that the lady who works at Town Hall at night is the older sister xD


----------



## Paige (Jan 17, 2009)

I loved that movie! It was so cute with Rosie, Apollo, Tom Nook, Able and Sable, and most of the other characters. It was sooo sad when Margie moved. ;0 I wish that they had an American one, though.


----------



## Sean (Jan 17, 2009)

Ooooh, I'm so watching! Yay youtube!


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 17, 2009)

do they have the movie in english?


----------



## Mickey (Jan 17, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> do they have the movie in english?


It has sub-titles and there is a fan dub.

OMG! I completely loved this movie, a lot of it relates to the game in my opinion. However, there were some things that didn't completely match up with the game, but in the long run, the concept was there =P I wish something like that would happen every now and again in our towns ^.^

Sally departing was a very sad part but at the same time, was really good ^.^

I liked this movie a lot =)


----------



## KHero (Jan 18, 2009)

I loved how they didn't make the town small, and the buildings so much more realistic.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 18, 2009)

KHero said:
			
		

> I loved how they didn't make the town small, and the buildings so much more realistic.


Right? The trees were a bit more realistically tall and so were the buildings =P


----------



## Adds1028 (Jan 18, 2009)

i rly liked the movie. i even bought it but. its all in japanese with no english subs!


----------



## Mickey (Jan 18, 2009)

Adds1028 said:
			
		

> i rly liked the movie. i even bought it but. its all in japanese with no english subs!


xD So how are you going to watch it?


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 18, 2009)

theres an animal crossing movie i didnt know i need to watch it


----------



## Mickey (Jan 18, 2009)

mimzithegreat said:
			
		

> theres an animal crossing movie i didnt know i need to watch it


You'll love it if you like playing Animal Crossing =)


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Adds1028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Jpn copy on DVD with no subs too and i understood it easily. ( Not the Japanese of course) but the general story i understood.

I got a free AC Movie DS Case with it!


----------



## Mickey (Jan 18, 2009)

Wolf said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would have been better if you understood every single word that was being said xD Isn't it a fun movie to watch?

*Sick-ness! This is my 1000th post!*


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2009)

To be honest, the movie made me, a 17-year old boy, cry when Ai was thinking about the memories she had with Margie/Sally. Yes, it was that touching. 

Also, it took me 4 times to watch the movie to get the cherry pie thing.

Overall, 4.75/5.

They never showed Booker/Copper >_<


----------



## Zachary (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm watching it now! So far, it's awesome. I'm going to put it on dvd for my sister, she loves AC.


----------



## genandnic (Jan 25, 2009)

I think somewhere on youtube, there's an english dub.


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 25, 2009)

the animal crossing movie was cool. But i forgot how did the space ship guy ship get hit?


----------



## Placktor (Jan 25, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> To be honest, the movie made me, a 17-year old boy, cry when Ai was thinking about the memories she had with Margie/Sally. Yes, it was that touching.
> 
> Also, it took me 4 times to watch the movie to get the cherry pie thing.
> 
> ...


what do you mean cherry pie thing?


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where Ai, and the Elephant girl discuss eating cherry pies and then the elephant girl always talks about stuff being her cherry pie.</div>

Am I the only one using spoilers?


----------



## Placktor (Jan 25, 2009)

][quote="Placktor said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where Ai, and the Elephant girl discuss eating cherry pies and then the elephant girl always talks about stuff being her cherry pie.</div>

Am I the only one using spoilers?[/quote]i know but why did he say he got the whole cherry pie thing??? is there something im not getting about that o<||={> SANTA!


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, yeah..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I do believe she is referring to her love, but Ai refers to her items as those, but she agrees because that's what she loves the most, rather than someone, notice the sigh when she agrees. </div>


----------



## Placktor (Jan 25, 2009)

[quote="]Well, yeah..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I do believe she is referring to her love, but Ai refers to her items as those, but she agrees because that's what she loves the most, rather than someone, notice the sigh when she agrees. </div>[/quote]=O I SEE!


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> [quote="]Well, yeah..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I do believe she is referring to her love, but Ai refers to her items as those, but she agrees because that's what she loves the most, rather than someone, notice the sigh when she agrees. </div>


=O I SEE![/quote]Darn, I got that immediately. x3

And..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">They did show Copper and Booker, look in the crowd during the K.K festival.</div>


----------



## Placktor (Jan 25, 2009)

][quote="Placktor said:
			
		

> [quote="]Well, yeah..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I do believe she is referring to her love, but Ai refers to her items as those, but she agrees because that's what she loves the most, rather than someone, notice the sigh when she agrees. </div>


=O I SEE![/quote]Darn, I got that immediately. x3

And..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">They did show Copper and Booker, look in the crowd during the K.K festival.</div>[/quote]you got what immedatly


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 25, 2009)

I just saw this like 3 days ago...  Wow.  The ending of it is SO not animal crossing related.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I just saw this like 3 days ago...  Wow.  The ending of it is SO not animal crossing related.


lol, yeah.  Everything else was cool, i just saw it last weekend and was surprised because it had Apollo in it!


----------



## JobySheepie (Jan 25, 2009)

_I watched it yesterday, and loved it! ^_^ I felt so nostalgic the whole time, especially when I heard the music =D Great!
I had hoped to see Ai and Yu as a couple at the end =3 Would be so cute!_


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2009)

I Luved The Moovie. I Wanna Watch Agaiin.  Ninja Kid Cute.


----------

